# Weatherstripping entry door to garage



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Foam weather stripping has enough give to absorb bad irregular seals without making the door hard to close. It doesn't last forever, but it's cheap enough. And a broom sweep screwed to the face of the door has an adjustment at every screw (5 or 6) to seal irregular gaps under the door. Is it an exterior door? I wonder why no threshold. That's usually part of the jamb.


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

titanoman said:


> Foam weather stripping has enough give to absorb bad irregular seals without making the door hard to close. It doesn't last forever, but it's cheap enough. And a broom sweep screwed to the face of the door has an adjustment at every screw (5 or 6) to seal irregular gaps under the door. Is it an exterior door? I wonder why no threshold. That's usually part of the jamb.


I used both silicon and foam. The foam worked best, but it compressed over time and left a 1 foot long light on the door knob side. The foam also bunched up on the hinge side. As you open and close the door the door itself pulled the top piece off foam stripping towrds the hinges. I'm thinking of using the screw in type. At least that's the only once that makes since because you can make small adjustments based on door warpage.


----------

